# is this moss?



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

i think it is, it is really nice swaying gently in the current.


----------



## wicked_good_guppies (Mar 19, 2004)

Does it have roots? Because that will answer your question, I think A closer up picture of the plant could make the ID easier.


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

no roots but it was set in mud, this was growing submersed, but there was some emersed that was much shorter and growing on rocks. when i pulled it out of the water it looked like mucus. it is about 6 inches tall. and the main stem would not support its weight out of water. it looks like java moss with the tiny fronds coming off. its a poor pic and you cant see this


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like Hemianthus micranthemum to me.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

i see hemianthus in the background..but that fuzzy thing in the front..... can you take more pictures please?


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

here is a pic of it growing emersed


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

are you talking bout the green stuff on the stick???


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

no, the stuff behind it. i dont know why i can get a good pic of a stick, but after 50 pics of the other stuff, i cant get it in focus.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

that doesn't look like any moss I've ever seen...looks like a stem plant to me..


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

that is also what i thought at first, but it has the fronds coming off each "stem" like java moss, so im confused. it has no roots at all, and grows both emerged and submersed, im going to try to get some better pics, ill probably have to fill up my 256 mb card to get one or two, lol.


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

Looks like peat moss which is just getting green here. Should be very green in PA. Will last for a bit in a tank but needs damp boggy places and not a tank.


----------



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

I agree with Sue. Looks like sphagnum. Are you in a bog?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

thats what peat moss looks like? oh man, you gotta get clearer pics. i gotta see this! i've only seen "brown" peatmoss


----------



## Sue (Mar 19, 2004)

Hubba, I've got it growing in places in the yard. I'll take a pic tommorrow if we don't get the snow they are predicting. I like the stuff. Grows over the logs and rocks around a small natural pond in the yard.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

LoL! that reminds me I tried growing some stuff from my yard.... none of my experiments actually worked though.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

IMHO, The first pic looks like Anacharis (higher light growth), unless theres something else in the blur I'm supposed to be seeing.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

i have never seen anacharis leaves to look like though....


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats how it grew in my 6g when I had 27w over it & CO2. Leaves were thinner & more pointy, with a pretty good curl to them. It looked more like Egeria Najas than Egeria Densa (Anacharis) under the high light.

http://www.plantgeek.net/images/plantpics/egerianajas.jpg

Guess we'll have to see if he can get better pics.


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

another pic


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup! That is Sphagnum moss, all right. It grows in acid bogs in the North. this is the primary source of peat. It can even take over a forest if the floor gets wet. Eventually the trees die, and the final stage of succession---the climax stage--- turns out to be the moss.


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

is there any interest with it for aquarium folk besides substrates?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I do not know if very many have tried Sphagnum moss. How well does it grow submersed? I think it likes to be poking above the surface, but still soaking wet. Is the pH in your tank below 7?


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

my ph is right at 7, i have plenty of light, and it was growing submersed in the pond i found it in. there are big patches of it all about, even where it couldnt reach the surface(3 ft of water)


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

that is interesting stuff, you know, I never heard of sphagnum being grown in an aquarium, but who knows maybe it'll take the aquarium trade by storm. How is it faring in your tank?


----------



## little worm on a big hook (Mar 15, 2004)

4 days in the aquarium and it got greener. i was reading a website that said it is relatively slow growing. im helping a friend set up his 29 g, so maybe ill convince him to put a large stand of it in and get a pic. that last pic wasnt bad eh? im going to wally world now to buy a tripod, i think that is my problem. i work for an explosives company and im not the most steady guy.


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Very nice pics, you are getting good at this, bro!!! Keep up the good work \/ 

Ok, usually mosses get tied onto driftwood or rocks for a real nice look...but this kind of moss looks alot different than ones i've seen before...i mean, it almost looks like stargrass? not exactly like it, but kinda cool.... so it grows like a stem plant?


----------

